# Class action lawsuit coming....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

NetBreaking (net-breaking.com) 



> *Pentagon Faces Class-Action Lawsuit Over Vaccine Mandates*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm.... did I forsee this one coming?? Now wait until the UNIONS start next. BTW... why do you think some unions have been "exempted" from some of the mandates.... IE: California.


----------



## JRP1257 (Jan 10, 2021)

I don’t think they will withstand the courts. Likely dismissed early on. Jacobson v Massachusetts: It’s Not Your Great-Great-Grandfather’s Public Health Law


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It will be interesting. Because many people applied for a religious exemption and they are getting denied that exemption.

You know... that is a protected right under the constitution.

Also people bring up small pox and measles all the time with this argument. Well the death rate for small pox and measles were and are higher than COVID. 

Remember COVID isn't kill most of the people. it is an underlying condition that is doing it. Or people are dying with cancer but have covid. See the difference and what could make all of this interesting. Because the ACTUAL deaths FROM Covid are not the same as the actual deaths with covid. The numbers we hear on a daily basis are not really truthful.


----------



## alexinita7 (Dec 11, 2021)

Chuck Smith said:


> It will be interesting. Because many people applied for a religious exemption and they are getting denied that exemption.
> 
> You know... that is a protected right under the constitution.
> 
> ...


Its the law which keeps it. Otherwise, it could be so boring to have such things and follow them. But there is still a significant benefit.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> .Its the law which keeps it. Otherwise, it could be so boring to have such things and follow them. But there is still a significant benefit.


Please clarify because I dont understand what your saying.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well... Look at all the courts in many states that are striking down all the mandates.

Like I mentioned it will be very interesting. Especially with NYC and NY still implimenting more mandates when courts are striking down federal mandates. The only thing is states rights issues come in....ie: State can have stronger rules.

But it all depends how/why the federal judges are striking down the mandates.... if it is religious reasons or others.

Time will tell on this.

But mark my words.... some corporations who struck down people who requested a religious reason to get the shot.... then were forced to get it or lose their jobs. Could see some lawsuits. It all depends on how each individual companys workers contracts are written. But there will be lawsuits for sure.


----------

